# BLASC-Client überträgt nichts...



## GeProtector (12. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Miteinander,

habe folgendes Problem:

Nach einer WoW Session wird der BLASC-Client aktiv und versucht Daten zu übertrage -  doch es wird nichts übertragen.

Wenn ich dann aber den manuellen Upload nutze, wird alles aktuelisiert und ich finde es in der DB vor, wie es sein soll.

Vorweg:

Ports sind frei bzw. weitergeleitet, FireWall nutze ich keine Software, sondern die Hardware-Firewall meines Routers.

Virenscanner oder ähnliche Programme blocken den Client nicht wirklich.

Debug-File ist vorhanden wenn danach verlangt wird schicke ich diese per Mail.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, das ewige manuelle Uploaden nervt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (12. Dezember 2005)

Ich hab das selbe Problem seit ein paar Tagen, ich werde dem mal auf den Grund gehen.


----------



## GeProtector (12. Dezember 2005)

```
12.12.2005 02:10:20->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (12.12.2005 02:10:20)
12.12.2005 02:10:20->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
12.12.2005 02:10:58->> WoW als beendet erkannt
12.12.2005 02:10:58<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
....
```

Das passiert nachdem ich im WoW-Launcher auf SPIELEN gedrückt habe (Also Launscher wurde gestartet, aktiver Prozess wurde gemeldet, nach dem SPIELEN Button wurde er als beendet erkannt und der Datenabgleich begann..)


----------



## Regnor (12. Dezember 2005)

GeProtector schrieb:
			
		

> ```
> 12.12.2005 02:10:20->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (12.12.2005 02:10:20)
> 12.12.2005 02:10:20->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
> 12.12.2005 02:10:58->> WoW als beendet erkannt
> ...



Das heißt in dem Moment wo du auf Spielen klickst meldet er dir das dein WoW als beendet erkannt wird? Hast du die Launcher.Exe eventuell umbenannt in WoW.exe?


----------



## GeProtector (12. Dezember 2005)

> Das heißt in dem Moment wo du auf Spielen klickst meldet er dir das dein WoW als beendet erkannt wird?



Das zumindest habe ich so beobachtet. Umbenannt habe ich nichts, habe auch versucht einmal in BLASC die WoW.exe und die Launcher.exe anzugeben - aber da passiert auch nichts. Upload Fester kommt, 100% wird angezeigt und nachher sieht man ganz kurz 0 Einträge aktualisiert - was aber nicht sein kann da alles beim manuellem Upload funzt.


----------



## B3N (12. Dezember 2005)

Diese 0 Einträge beziehen sich nicht auf die Chardaten, sondern auf die Einträge in der Wissensdatenbank. Es kommt selten vor das neue Daten übertragen werden, da die meisten uns schon bekannt sind. Nach einem Patch mit neuer BUILD Version kann es öfters mal vorkommen, aber auch nur Anfangs.

Wie mir scheint, führt das häufiger zu Verwirrungen, wir werden uns diesbezüglich was einfallen lassen, damit es da in Zukunft zu keiner Irreführung mehr kommt.


----------



## GeProtector (12. Dezember 2005)

Achso - ok, dann fällt das ja schonmal weg.

Also wenn ich WoW direkt über den BLASC-Client öffne (eingestellt auf wow.exe), komm ich direkt zum WoW-Login und laut Debug wird erst wenn ich WoW beende, dies von BLASC erkannt und dann erfolgt ein Upload - aber es ändert sich nichts in der Datenbank - nichtmal das Datum/Zeit der aktualisierung.


----------



## Regnor (12. Dezember 2005)

GeProtector schrieb:
			
		

> Achso - ok, dann fällt das ja schonmal weg.
> 
> Also wenn ich WoW direkt über den BLASC-Client öffne (eingestellt auf wow.exe), komm ich direkt zum WoW-Login und laut Debug wird erst wenn ich WoW beende, dies von BLASC erkannt und dann erfolgt ein Upload - aber es ändert sich nichts in der Datenbank - nichtmal das Datum/Zeit der aktualisierung.
> [post="105868"][/post]​



bis deine Daten in der Datenbank erscheinen kann es bis zu 10 Minuten dauern.


----------



## GeProtector (12. Dezember 2005)

Ja Ok, das ist klar Regnor.
Aber wenn ich beim Upload der Daten sehe, das dort 100% steht, aber keine Datenmenge bzw. die Upload-Geschw. bei 0 bleibt, kann es doch auch irgendwie nicht stimmen, oder?

Ich werd aber nachher mal mein System neu Aufsetzen -> ist sowieso mal wieder fällig. Vielleicht liegs ja doch irgendwie am System, obwohl ich nicht sagen kann, woran und warum.

¤DIT:
Wenn ich den man. Upload eurer Seite nutze, sind die Daten zumindest sofort aktualisiert, warum gibt es dann beim Client teilweise verzögerungen? Ist doch das selbe System was dahintersteckt.


----------



## Regnor (12. Dezember 2005)

GeProtector schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich den man. Upload eurer Seite nutze, sind die Daten zumindest sofort aktualisiert, warum gibt es dann beim Client teilweise verzögerungen? Ist doch das selbe System was dahintersteckt.
> [post="105878"][/post]​


Bei dem manuellen Upload werden die Daten sofort eingetragen. Beim automatischen Upload wandern die Daten erst in einen Pool und werden zeitgesteuert alle 10 Minuten eingetragen.


----------



## Crowley (12. Dezember 2005)

Ich habe testweise BLASC mal neu installiert. Danach war das Problem bei mir verschwunden.


----------



## GeProtector (13. Dezember 2005)

Crowley schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe testweise BLASC mal neu installiert. Danach war das Problem bei mir verschwunden.
> [post="105886"][/post]​



Das habe ich auch schon mehrmals, aber es hat nichts gebracht.

So, nachdem in nun meinen PC formatiert habe, funzt es nun anscheinend mit dem übertragen der Daten. Kein Schimmer woran es gelegen haben könnte - irgendwas muss da gehakt haben. Egal. Jetzt geht es und ich bin zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke euch allen trotzdem für eure sehr schnelle Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

